# Truck mounted plow pumps ??



## Wicked500R (Sep 6, 2007)

Anyone use a truck mounted electric/hydraulic pump setup? Like a Monarch or Fenner... I plan to use an onboard Monarch system and want to get some input...I know a few of my town's municipal trucks have a Monarch pump for the road plows so, I am thinking they have to be good...


----------



## wild bill (Feb 10, 2007)

*hd pump*

both pump's are excellent.monarch has been doing it for ever.


----------



## itsgottobegreen (Mar 31, 2004)

The very old Polar plows have monarch pumps under the hood.


----------



## Spinman710 (Sep 18, 2007)

I have what I believe to be a Fisher system (tag corroded away). Very nice, haven't had a problem with it yet. Filled it with Mobile1 auto trans fluid. I also installed dual batteries to handle the load.


----------



## DaleSC (Dec 20, 2010)

*polar plow w/monarch underhood motor*



itsgottobegreen;406040 said:


> The very old Polar plows have monarch pumps under the hood.


hello, does anyone know where i can get a schematic for the hydraulic plumbing........can't get this to work right.....also is there suppose to be a separate ground to activate the solenoids??? i was told by the previous owner that the hydro system has to have a loop in it.....can not figure this thing out......any help would be appreciated....tanks in advance for any and all advice.....

thamks
DaleSC


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

I have a Fenner pump that was mounted under the hood of my 85 Chevy. It worked pretty good but was kind of slow. I have since modified it to mount vertically on a Minute Mount 1 upright for my 250 Superduty. I have since replaced the gear pump from a 1.6cc/revolution gear pump to a 2.5cc/revolution gear pump and also replaced the motor to a higher performace motor. I got all my parts online at Flint Hydraulics. This thing is fast now. I still would like it to be faster upon lifting but my old diamond is really heavy. Make sure your alternator are up to par and possible dual batteries if adding a larger gear pump. It is now called Fenner/SPX stone.
T.J.


----------



## DaleSC (Dec 20, 2010)

TJS;1188495 said:


> I have a Fenner pump that was mounted under the hood of my 85 Chevy. It worked pretty good but was kind of slow. I have since modified it to mount vertically on a Minute Mount 1 upright for my 250 Superduty. I have since replaced the gear pump from a 1.6cc/revolution gear pump to a 2.5cc/revolution gear pump and also replaced the motor to a higher performace motor. I got all my parts online at Flint Hydraulics. This thing is fast now. I still would like it to be faster upon lifting but my old diamond is really heavy. Make sure your alternator are up to par and possible dual batteries if adding a larger gear pump. It is now called Fenner/SPX stone.
> T.J.


i would like to get this one working before i think about upgrading, if ya know what i mean..


----------



## Crash935 (Sep 3, 2003)

dale, try this 
http://www.bucherhydraulics.com/33987/Technical-Info/Technical-Info/index.aspx


----------

